# Luteal Phase Defect- Help



## AdamsV88 (Jul 16, 2010)

I am still breastfeeding and I know this can mess with your LP... but I dont plan on weaning my daughter before we start ttc in August, so yeah... weaning to correct my LPD isnt an option. Are there other ways to correct this problem? My LP is around 8 days right now. I want to correct the problem before we start ttc because I have a year from when we start before my SO gets his vasectomy (that was the original deal we made after having our second daughter). I know you cant give me medical advice but any links to research or anything like that would be wonderful.

TIA,
V


----------



## AdamsV88 (Jul 16, 2010)

bumping for replies (hopefully)...


----------



## just_lily (Feb 29, 2008)

I don't have any research, but anecdotally B6, maca, vitex and zinc seem to help. I am taking all of them! I just started this time around - my last cycle had only a 7 day LP, and today is 6DPO so we will see what happens.


----------



## AdamsV88 (Jul 16, 2010)

good luck! I have been taking vitex on and off since my daughter was born to help boost my supply when I need it about once a month or so... Ill have to try some of the others.


----------



## konayossie (Jul 29, 2010)

You might get more response to this over in the TTC forum, but yeah, all the supps the pp mentioned have been reported to help. I'm in the same boat (breastfeeding, not wanting to wean to TTC), but my LP was around 5 days when I started TTC (while taking vitex, maca, and B6). I then tried OTC progesterone cream, but it only bought me an additional day of spotting. I finally got a Rx from the MW for prometrium (progesterone) to take after ovulating. It's the only thing that's made a real difference for me. On the prometrium, I actually made it to 8 DPO before I started spotting, but I have had full on bleeding by 10 DPO even with the progesterone. Knowing what I know now, I'd go straight for the prescription stuff. Also, I have no experience with this, but I have read that just cutting down on amt of breastfeeding or night weaning can make a difference pretty quickly if you feel comfortable with that.


----------



## stellamia (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes!! Progesterone cream! I used natural progesterone cream and it lengthened my LP by 3 days in one month and the next month I was pregnant! Since you have months to figure it out, I recommend trying NPC before requesting a prescription (some Dr's don't even believe progesterone cream does anything and they do prescribe it). GL to you!


----------



## octopus (Nov 7, 2010)

Taking a B complex (including B6) made a huge difference for me in the first month i started taking it - LP went from 9 days to 14. we struck gold the second month! Good luck to you!


----------



## octopus (Nov 7, 2010)

there's an ad for enfapro by enfamil in my sidebar here. when did mothering start using that kind of sponsor? it must be some kind of mistake.


----------



## Kyamo (Jun 14, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octopus*
> 
> there's an ad for enfapro by enfamil in my sidebar here. when did mothering start using that kind of sponsor? it must be some kind of mistake.


They have to refilter all the ads we don't want, since we moved to the new software. I'm pretty sure that enfapro one has already been reported, but just let the mods know if you see something else objectionable.


----------



## BabyMae09 (Sep 19, 2008)

I bumped my luteal phase from 9 days to 13 days over the course of one month. I had a minor case of bacterial vaginosis, and cleared it up using *only* tea tree oil. What I did was, I put just a drop or two on my fingers, and put my fingers inside my vagina. It did not burn, I merely felt 'minty fresh' for a few minutes. Then, when I got my period, I cleaned my diva cup using the tea tree oil, rinsed minimally with water, and put it back in. I also ate better; consumed less sugar, and maybe a bit less dairy.

That's all. Many, many women have short luteal phases due to unknown BV infections. BV messes up the ph balance in your vagina, therefore, cleansing with tea tree helps to restore your vagina's natural balance. Some women follow up with yogurt (simply putting some up into their vagina via fingers) however, I did not do that because I am trying to cut back on diary right now. I hope this helps someone!!!


----------



## escher (May 3, 2004)

BabyMae: What an interesting story! How did you know that you had bacterial vaginosis?

Prometrium works well for me too--I have consistently much longer luteal phases when I take it. A combination of vitex and a B-complex did lengthen my luteal phase, but the vitex made my cycle strange in other ways so I stopped that.

Good luck!


----------

